# Dude can shred a stick



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I absolutely despise vimeo due to the fact my computer won't load their videos before the play catches up. I couldn't even finish this video./end rant

Best video part of the season?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Scott Stevens and company never disappoint with their riding. Obviously love watching the ingenuity with a snowboard, but the skateboarding in his parts recently has been amazing :surprise:

I am not a skater so inherently, I don't watch many skate edits. That being said, hats off to the obscene amount of body control and board control for some of the tricks they were pulling off. Not going to lie though, following Stevens, Rav, Change the tape, and a few others on Instagram, I had seen a lot of those clips already. Just as entertaining the second time >


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Cool vid. Funny how the skate tricks all look small and slow compared to the snowboard tricks, the skate tricks look more technical though. I will always say that skaters are smarter than snowboarders because skateboarding is free. :|


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*great stuff!*

So much Nocomply feels 90s!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't stop thinking about buying another skateboard. I haven't skated since before popsicles.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------

